# Breeding a Nubian to a Pygmy???



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 2, 2005)

Anyone bred a Nubian Doe to a Pygmy Buck? 

I have a smaller Nubian Doeling that I was thinking I might breed her to something smaller for her first kidding, and then breed her Nubian after that. 

Any experience with this cross?

Melissa


----------



## sungirl (Jan 23, 2008)

This cross wil result in a first generation Kinder. How old will she be? If she is a yearling now she will be able to carry with a full sized buck, I have had many who I thought will never breed by fall but pack on the pounds all summer long.


----------



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 2, 2005)

She is 10 months old. She isn't that big, she is in great shape but I expect her to grow some on pasture this summer. I will wait until fall to breed her and see how she grows!

Melissa


----------



## DixyDoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

My buck just can't seem to "get up there". Not for lack of trying. 

Not sure what the best way of helping is. A stand? Lifting him up? Now there's something that would be hard to explain to visitors that are sure to pop in unannounced. LOL 

Would love to hear suggestions here, too!

Maybe fashion something that gives him a "step up"? I guess you would have to hold the doe still though, as she's not likely to stand for that.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

The pygmy buck here had no trouble at all "making ends meet" when he bred the full-sized nubian does -  

When the hormones kick in, they seem to always get the job done.

NeHi


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

We have a big pygmy & our Nigerian buck was much shorter so we had him stand on the decking in her pen & that made him just about right. She freshened about 4 days ago now with twins. We did have to hold her though.

I always see on HT that so many looking for Kinders. I would think that would be a good thing to breed the 2 together. Maybe they aren't in that big of demand where you are though. You could always milk or eat which ever the need was for too.


----------



## Kittikity (Oct 21, 2004)

A nubian/pygmy cross is called a kinder, a lovely little dual purpose meat/milk goat.. Not as small as the pygymy but also not a big as the nubian.. You can help the buck by providing him with a little ledge or maybe a small hill to stand on.. I've been looking and looking for them here in Florida with absolutely no luck.. I'm going to have to start my kinder herd myself.. The only problem with that is I won't have any use for the nubian doe after that..


----------



## rootsandwings (Apr 20, 2004)

I crossed my nubian to a nigerian this year to get smaller goats for my human children to raise (their request). the breeder's back yard is lightly sloped and we stood the doe next to the back steps while he climbed up and did his thing. We tried the milk stand first, but it didn't work because my doe kept trying to turn around and get on it. the human children told the story for weeks!


----------



## Kittikity (Oct 21, 2004)

A nubian and a nigerian is called a mini nubian.. I think it's different from the kinder because the nubian and nigerian are both dairy goats.. The mating of the nubian and pygmy is what makes it a dual purpose breed since pygmies are more of a meat goat type.. Not sure how meaty a mini nubian would be.. But you can still eat it either way..


----------



## rootsandwings (Apr 20, 2004)

yes, sorry if I was confusing. I knew it was a different breed - I was just speaking to the "little buck/big doe" part of the issue.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I had a set of twin first generation Kinders born last week if anyone is interested. They are adorable! Both does by the way. So yes, you can breed the 2 together. They will usually figure it out on their own.


----------



## Kittikity (Oct 21, 2004)

Why do you have to be so far away? :Bawling: Two doelings would be perfect for me to start my kinder herd.. Life is so unfair..


----------



## DixyDoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

> The pygmy buck here had no trouble at all "making ends meet" when he bred the full-sized nubian does


Great, then there is hope for mine yet. Maybe I'll leave her with him again for another go. Get a stool or something if it seems to be too much of a challenge without assistance.

I have another question about kinders, if I may: when you breed nubian does to pygmy bucks, do you get very many long-eared babies, or are they mostly short-eared? Is one trait generally dominant?


----------



## Kittikity (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm not sure if you have to breed for it or not, but most pics of kinders I've seen have had ears that were kind of inbetween and stuck straight out..


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

You usually get 'airplane' ears, but some Kinder breeders are breeding for Nubian-style ears. Personally, I think it's more important to breed for milk, good udders, and good meat kids, than to worry about what the ears look like, but if you can get the ears you like and still work on the other more important things, go for it!

Kathleen


----------



## Kittikity (Oct 21, 2004)

I think the airplane ears are adorable..


----------



## crazygoatgal (Jan 15, 2008)

I would think the cross of nd and nubian would be better if you are after milk. And anything Nigerian is bound to be wonderful(he he).


----------

